# Recommendation for online design tool for screen printing



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi


I have been in the screen printing industry for many years.....and am also a pretty skilled website designer but i do not do flash,flex or actionscript....probably should learn seeing all these requests  Anyway I know about all of the solutions for online designer but am a bit stuck.....I would like worksthat works with screen printing...Most of them just send you a high resolution file.....With screen printing i would like it to send a color separated pdf.....I heard this can be done......Does ANYONE know of a reputable company at all? That is not a MONTHLY FEE....Most of them are too expensive.

I have been trying for about 7 years or so to get this going and have not had much luck at all......Just one scammer after another.....Luckily I catch on before any problems arise....Anyway any input would be appreciated....
I would really like something i can install on our servers



Don


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I was in application software for 20 years before getting into custom apparel and as you probably already know there are not hundreds but thousands of man hours of development time behind on-line design tools like Inksoft, RSK, etc. Add to that the number of man hours dedicated to these system each month to keep up to date and you have a pricing model that would not allow anyone but the very large corporations to have access to such tools. That is why monthly models have become so popular - people simply can not afford the dollars to outright purchase. I get a chuckle from the posts claiming people can design these for $3-5K. For those I suggest just sending me your money - that way it will at least go to good use versus flushing it down the toilet on a custom project that will never come to life.

For us the question is not how much it cost but how much revenue can it generate.


----------



## altteam (Jun 2, 2011)

May be you should check Melco Embriodary with their LiveDesigner eCommerce Solution. Guess the price is high but Melco company must be professional in screen printing.


----------

